# leichte Floatrute gesucht!



## barschhunter1 (6. März 2011)

hallo baordies#h
Suche für die kommende saison eine leichte posenrute. Ich angle hauptsächlich mit der posenmontage (ca.3g) an kleinen teichen (50m*70m), also keine großen wurfweiten.es geht haptsächlich auf Schleien, weißfische und kleine Karpfen (2-4kg)

Habe mir diese rute schon mal rausgesucht und wöllte mal wissen was ihr so von ihr haltet:
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/de/0/150,1,0,96,0,0,1,46__reports_detail.htm
im testbericht ist sie ja mit "sehr gut" ausgezeichnet worden aber wie seht ihr das??|wavey:
ps: 
da ihr mir meine kaufentscheidung mit beinflussen würdet wären genaue/ausführliche antworten nicht schlecht, aber gegen ein kurzes statement habe ich natürlich auch nichts


----------



## totti25 (6. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

dam mad vanguard float .Hab ich selber gekauft für 80 euro ist aber echt super vearbeitet und in drill ein genuss kann ich dir nur empfehlen


----------



## barschhunter1 (6. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

hat jemand auch infos über die von mir vorgeschlagene rute?


----------



## xandi67 (6. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Hallo Barschhunter1,
ich habe sie heute gefischt. Ist so wie im Test beschrieben. Da hat heute sogar die 33cm Forelle spaß gemacht, die sich im kalten Wasser nicht all zu viel bewegen wollte. Den Rollenhalter find ich allerdings nicht so toll. Ist etwas weich. Auch dauert es etwas bis man seine Rolle montiert hat. Beim anziehen verdreht er sich immer etwas, so das die Rolle nicht in einer Flucht mit den Ringen steht. Auch darf der Rollenfuß nicht all zu dick sein, sonst tut man sich schwer die Schlaufe (oberes Teil des Rollenhalters) über den Fuß zu ziehen. Ist aber eine tolle Rute und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen. Habe letzte Jahr 59€ dafür bezahlt. Ich habe sie in 3,60 m Länge. Fische auch noch die Daiwa Aqualite Powerfloat mit WG 15 - 50.

xandi67


----------



## Steffen90 (6. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

ja ich besitze sie. also die mad vanguard float
werf allerdings gewichte bis 80g mit ihr....
60g kann ich noch brutal durchziehen. absolut geile rute! und auch für große fische geeignet. soll für mich eine spassrute sein die auch nen 30pfünder locker bändigt.
würde dir eher zu einer matchrute raten!


----------



## Mr. Gingles (6. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

ich denke das dieses gütesielgel der blinker schon ein ordentlicher anhaltspunkt ist was die qualität und verarbeitung betrifft. ob sie dir von von ihren praktischen eigenschaften gefällt kannst leider nur du selber entscheiden. leicht, dünn und und etwas kräftiger als ne metche hört sich für was dein vorhaben betrifft schon passend und logisch an. und platz nach oben haste auch noch bissal.


----------



## Hermann W. (7. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*



barschhunter1 schrieb:


> hallo baordies#h
> Suche für die kommende saison eine leichte posenrute. Ich angle hauptsächlich mit der posenmontage (ca.3g) an kleinen teichen (50m*70m), also keine großen wurfweiten.es geht haptsächlich auf Schleien, weißfische und kleine Karpfen (2-4kg)


 
Ich würde Dir für diesen Zweck (und wenn es der Geldbeutel erlaubt) die Browning champions choice empfehlen. Ich selbst fische die Browning Bob Nudd legend float (jetzt: champions choice) mit einem Wurfgewicht von 20 Gramm. Als Floatrute fische ich die Daiwa Tornado Allround mit einem Wurfgewicht von 15 - 50 Gramm. 
Für Deine Gewässer und Deine Zielfische reicht die Browning locker aus. Schleien und kleine Karpfen machen daran richtig Spaß.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## barschhunter1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

@xandi67
Was hälst du von der vollkohlefaserspitze ? ist die so biegsam wie ne normale feederspitze? und ist sie dadurch spitzen betont? (mag ich nicht so)


----------



## sbm1980 (7. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*



barschhunter1 schrieb:


> hallo baordies#h
> Suche für die kommende saison eine leichte posenrute. Ich angle hauptsächlich mit der posenmontage (ca.3g) an kleinen teichen (50m*70m), also keine großen wurfweiten.es geht haptsächlich auf Schleien, weißfische und kleine Karpfen (2-4kg)
> 
> Habe mir diese rute schon mal rausgesucht und wöllte mal wissen was ihr so von ihr haltet:
> ...


 

moin barschhunter,

also ich empfehle dir die frage nochmal in den forellenteichforen, bzw thönse und herrhausen zu stellen. einige meiner kollegen fischen die zum sbiroangeln, gibt aber auch noch was von sportex das dich interessieren könnte.

ich persönlich würde dir die Shimano ASPIRE 3P TR 8GT, das 2010 modell, empfehlen#6#6#6

hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen?


----------



## barschhunter1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

es hilft mir nicht ganz da das überhaupt nicht in mein preissegment passt 
und wegen den anderen foren mache ich erstmal nicht da sich hier ja auch schon welche gemeldet haben, aber trotzdem guter tipp!
vielleicht hat ja jetzt auch hier die antworten auf meine fragen? oder noch andere erfahrungen über die rute?


----------



## xandi67 (7. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

@xandi67
Was hälst du von der vollkohlefaserspitze ? ist die so biegsam wie ne normale feederspitze? und ist sie dadurch spitzen betont? (mag ich nicht so)

Die Spitze ist echt gut. Mann meint, die müßte doch schon lange gebrochen sein. Sie ist echt extrem biegsam. Die Aktion geht aber über die gesamte Rute. Ist nicht mit einer Feederrute vergleichbar. Für kleine Karpfen würde ich dir aber doch eher die Nummer größer (Powerfloat) empfehlen. Bei Hindernissen kanste auch den Kleinsten Karpfen damit keine Richtung vorgeben. Aber abreißen wird sie dir sicher nicht, auch wenn man es immer meinen würde. Habe heute wieder 3 Forellen damit raus geholt. Macht echt Spaß. Aber auch die 43 Regenbobenforelle maschierte mit der Rute ziemlich durch die Gegend. Können aber nicht mehr aussteigen, egal wie viel sie springen, da du wie mit einem Gummiband ständig auf Spannung bist.


----------



## barschhunter1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

also ist sie für (kleinere) Karpfen zu weich? aber wenn ich jetzt die power float nehmen würde könnte ich mit dieser dan noch so 3gr gut werfen ???


----------



## xandi67 (8. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

also dann beide.:q


----------



## barschhunter1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*



xandi67 schrieb:


> also dann beide.:q


würde ja gerne... aber da gibt es halt noch das  gute alte geld...:c
ich muss mich erhlich gesagt zwischen einer der beiden entscheiden da ich mir noch nen winkelpicker zulege, dazu noch die 2 rollen (1 für picker+1 für float). DA kommt schon was zusammen. deshalb würe ich halt gerne wissen ob die power float noch sensibel genug für 3g montagen ist? und ist die sensor  wirklich so weich das ich gar keine kontrolle über z.b. einen 2.5kg karpfen hätte? aber xandi schreibt ständig von forellen um die 40 rum, also waas stimmt jetzt ? 
ps. fange ja auch viel schleien damit (40-50cm) dasind die kleineren karpfen eher beifang


----------



## Steffen90 (8. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

ich hab mir für meine winklepicker eine kürzere, steife kohlefaserspitze gebastelt. lässt sich super mit der pose fischen!#6 ich werf mit meiner picker (wg bis 25, die andere bis 60g) wunderbar 1g posen wirklich verhältnissmäßig weit.
dann könntest du dir die leichte rute sparen.
außerdem hat die picker auch nen ordendliches rückgrad falls was großes einsteigt aber kleine fische machen auch noch richtig spass


----------



## barschhunter1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

meine picke soll aber nur 2.70 lang sein deshalb ein ganzes stück zu kurz für weitere würfe.. 
weiß jetzt jemand ob die daiwa power float für 3 g nicht schon etwas zu hart ist??? und ist die sensor float wirklich sooooo weich???


----------



## barschhunter1 (8. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

hab grad gelesen das sie sensor float ein schwabbelstock sein soll stimmt das? 
will ja keine rute mit fast taper action aber das die ewig nachschwingt fände ich auch nicht gerade gut... also viellleicht könnt ihr mal eure meunung schreiben(bitte)


----------



## barschhunter1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

keiner weiß was ???


----------



## Andal (9. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du dir die Ruten mal selber ansiehst? Was glaubst du, bringt dir die, zwangsläufig subjektive, Einschätzung eines Dritten, dessen besondere Vorlieben du noch weniger kennst, als diese Angelruten?


----------



## Zusser (9. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Ich habe die Aqualite Heavy Feeder.
Die hat den selben 'abgeplatteten' Griff wie die Sensor Float. Dieser Griff liegt hervorragend in der Hand, alleine das wäre für mich wieder ein Kaufargument. Den Rollenhalter finde ich sehr gut, dadurch dass er um einige Zentimeter rauf oder runter verschiebbar ist, kann man die Lage der Rolle optimal der eigenen Ergonomie anpassen.
Die Rolle (meistens eine 4000er) sitzt bei meiner Heavy Feeder bombenfest, da gibts nichts zu bemängeln.

Zu den speziellen Eigenschaften der Float kann ich nichts sagen, aber die Merkmale die die Ruten der Aqualite-Serie gemeinsam haben, gefallen mir sehr gut.


----------



## gründler (9. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Spar auf ne Hardey & Greys,oder auf ne Drennan da haste ne Rute fürs leben,hab mir in Bremen auch eine gegönnt.

Die tage kommt noch ne Drennan dazu,damit sollte ich die paar Jahre wo wir noch Angeln dürfen glücklich sein. 

Nachteil der Preis,der haut rein.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Zusser (9. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

@Gründler
Einen Nachteil der von dir empfohlenen Marken (Preis) hast du erwähnt, dem TE würdest du sicher noch mehr helfen, wenn du dazu noch schreiben würdest, welche Eigenschaften der genannten Ruten (welche hast du denn nun eigentlich?) so gut ist, dass der anscheinend hohe Preis gerechtfertigt ist.

Das würde mich selbst übrigens auch interessieren, deshalb lese ich diesen Thread.


----------



## Andal (9. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Schade nur, dass die Ur-Tenchfloat nicht mehr oft angeboten wird. Na ja, wer eine hat der weiß warum!


----------



## gründler (9. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Greys G-Tec Powerfloat,eine Rute die extrem weich ist und so fluchten bestens abfedert bei einem minimalen gewicht,erhältlich von 3.96m - 4.20m.

Aber viel kann ich noch nicht sagen habe sie erst seit 1 Woche,aber beim testen......in Bremen hat sie sofort überzeugt.

Zur Drennan kann ich die Ultra light Match empfehlen,eine Traumrute,extrem leicht aber trotzdem ein starkes Rückrad 3.96m - 4.20m,auch die wurde gestern bestellt.

Aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde,wenn möglich selber in ne Hand nehmen testen.....weil die Rute die mir liegt,muss nicht xxx liegen gefallen. 


Leider gibt es kaum Deutsche Händler aber nen paar gibt es dann doch,in UK führen die fast alle Shops.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Was zahlst Du für die Drennan?


----------



## gründler (9. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Um 150€,angeben ist sie mit 179-199€ habe da aber ein ausgehandelt,was mit der Messe zutun hat daher krieg ich sie bißchen billiger.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Ruff Raider (9. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Also ich habe die Power Float in 3.90 und kann dir die nur wärmstens empfehlen!.. Die Senor fande ich etwas zu weich!..
Ist aber zum Feinen Posenangeln auch nen schöner Stock!...


Gruß Christian


----------



## barschhunter1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

@ruff raider
schwabbelig oder weich?(schwingt ewig nach oder biegt sich halt bei geringem zug(wäre mir von beidem deutlich lieber!!))
die frage trennt mich nur noch vom kauf also würde es mir wirklich sehr helfen wenn ihr diese letzte frage beantworten könntet!
@Andal
mit angucken sieht es schwierig bei mir hier aus....
vertraue halt ganz auf euch


----------



## Ruff Raider (10. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Nee schwabbelig war sie nicht!..


----------



## barschhunter1 (10. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

gut dann bestell ich die zu 99prozent 
kumpel hat mich nur auf die idee gebracht die power float auch als leichte grundrute zu verwenden, deshalb wieder gekrübelt und gedacht noch mal nachhaken was die härte der power float betrifft will wie bereits gesagt so 3g posenmontagen verwenden, geht das noch gut zu werfen ??
ruff raider scheint die rute ja zu kennen was sagst du?


----------



## Ruff Raider (10. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Habe die Power Float noch nicht mit so leichten montagen gefischt,sorry!..


----------



## barschhunter1 (10. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

kannst es aber vielleicht einschätzen?


----------



## Ruff Raider (10. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

Also es ist halt keine Stippe!.. Für mal geht das schon aber auf dauer gibt es bestimmt besseres!..


----------



## da Poser (10. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*



> Suche für die kommende saison eine leichte posenrute. Ich angle  hauptsächlich mit der posenmontage (ca.3g) an kleinen teichen (50m*70m),  also keine großen wurfweiten.es geht haptsächlich auf Schleien, Weißfisch(e) und kleine Karpfen (2-4kg)





> kumpel hat mich nur auf die idee gebracht die power float auch als  leichte grundrute zu verwenden, deshalb wieder gekrübelt und gedacht  noch mal nachhaken was die härte der power float betrifft will wie  bereits gesagt so 3g posenmontagen verwenden, geht das noch gut zu  werfen ??



Warum nimmst du keine kräftige Matchrute?
Die Mosella Xedion Evo Strong Match mit 25g Wurfgewicht hat keine Probleme mit 3g Montagen und ist kräftig genug für Schnüre bis 22er Stärke und Karpfen bis zu 8 vielleicht 10kg. Liegt bei Gerlinger so um 90,-, hat aber bis vor kurzem noch in der 160/180€ Liga gespielt.


----------



## barschhunter1 (11. März 2011)

*AW: leichte Floatrute gesucht!*

90 euronen sind mir einfach zu viel! mag matchruten wegen ihren ringen überhaupt nicht


----------

